# Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Juli 2009)

*Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung


----------



## DirtyOli (25. Juli 2009)

*Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Ihr müsst ganz schnell wieder aufhören diese Werbefenster so einzublenden dass das s c h e i s s Kreuz von der oberen Menüleiste verdeckt wird!


----------



## triddan (25. Juli 2009)

*Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Nette Idee, mir aber trotzdem zu heikel mit Magneten irgendwo im Rechner zu hantieren. Auch wenn 'nichts' passieren kann. Und in den Dämfungseigenschaften sind sie wohl auch nicht anders als die Gumminüppel die man durch die Löcher zieht. Würd fast sagen, die sind noch besser, weil da nicht der gesamte Lüfter auf dem Gehäuse aufliegt.
Naja, bin auf Tests gespannt.


----------



## Crazydave (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*



DirtyOli schrieb:


> Ihr müsst ganz schnell wieder aufhören diese Werbefenster so einzublenden dass das s c h e i s s Kreuz von der oberen Menüleiste verdeckt wird!



Was für Werbefenster? ^^
Zieh dir mal adblock plus drauf, dann haste das problem nichtmehr. ;D


----------



## jojo0077 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*



Crazydave schrieb:


> Was für Werbefenster? ^^
> Zieh dir mal adblock plus drauf, dann haste das problem nichtmehr. ;D


Mir sind diese fenster auch unbekannt ^^
Blockt das eigentlich auch diese blöde werbung im text? ist mir irgendwie schon lange nicht mehr negativ aufgefallen?!  das ist nämlich mit das nervigste was es gibt


----------



## tripod (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

nette idee von sharkoon, aber ich persönlich schraub meine lüfter lieber fest


----------



## Arhey (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Naja ich hol mir lieber Rubber Bolts. Einzig das mit Vorbohrungen ist ganz gut, wenn man beispielsweise keine passenden Löcher hat.
Glaub aber eher nicht, dass es wirklich dämpft und zuverlässig hält.


----------



## ph1driver (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Finde die Idee super.

Frage ist nur, wie fest die wirklich halten. Oder ob sie bei einer leichten berührung schon verrutschen.

Auf jeden fall gucken dann hinten nicht mehr diese häßlichen Gumminippel raus.


----------



## Gast20150401 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*



tripod schrieb:


> nette idee von sharkoon, aber ich persönlich schraub meine lüfter lieber fest



seh ich auch so.sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Senfbrot (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Naja ich werd mir das Teil auf jedenfall mal zum ausprobieren holen, da an meinem pc nur ein Lüfter befestigt werden kann, was doch sehr nervt. ich könnte zwar vorne an dem festplattengehäuse noch ein ranschrauben, aber da ist die graka im weg, die is einfach zu groß. ist auf jedenfall nen test wert das ding! und für den preis kein verlust falls es doch nix taugt!


----------



## Chucky1978 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Mh. hört sich für mich an wie :

"Wenn wir schon keine guten Lüfter bauen, müsse wir anders unser Geld machen"

Bestimmt nützlich wenn man mal kurz ausserhalb vom Case was testen will, aber zum Festeinbau mir doch etwas zu "verspielt"


----------



## Jerlin (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

finde ich eine gute idee.
wenn die Magnete wirklich halten und es auch gut entkkoppelt wäre es für mich ein alternative.

Test please ^^


----------



## Brzeczek (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Gute Idee, aber das sollte man mit ein Test überprüfen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Mit Gummi macht es sowieso keinen Spaß, da kann ich die Teile doch gleich verschrauben.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Threads im Lüfterforum "Hilfe meine Magnethalterungen funktionieren nicht" ...

Tja Alu Gehäuse sind nicht immer gut


----------



## ole88 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

hmm mit magneten lol intressant why not nette spielerrei, äh werbefenster? ich seh nix


----------



## MassL (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Würde ich gerne auch mal testen. Will nämlich meinen 230mm-Lüfter meines Cooler Master HAF932 durch 4 120mm-Lüfter ersetzen und mit Rubber Bolts würden die Nippel aus dem Gehäuse ragen, sieht sehr unschön aus. 
Weiß jemand, wo ich die Teile kaufen kann? Hab leider noch keinen Shop gefunden...


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*



MassL schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne auch mal testen. Will nämlich meinen 230mm-Lüfter meines Cooler Master HAF932 durch 4 120mm-Lüfter ersetzen und mit Rubber Bolts würden die Nippel aus dem Gehäuse ragen, sieht sehr unschön aus.
> Weiß jemand, wo ich die Teile kaufen kann? Hab leider noch keinen Shop gefunden...



Wahrscheinlich musst du noch Warten bis die Raus kommen, das war mit den Silent Wings von BeQuet genau so. PCGH hatte die schon für ein Test aber Kaufen konnte man die noch nicht.


----------



## MassL (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Alternate und Mix Computerversand haben sie jetzt im Sortiment


----------



## ph1driver (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

THX für die Info. Preis geht auch i.O


----------



## riedochs (1. August 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Die Frage ist: Wie fest halten die Magnete denn? Wenn ich nach dem Transport zuerst alle Lüfter wieder befestigen muss ist das auch nix.


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Ich glaube, dass das schon funktioniert, aber was ich daran komisch finde ist, dass es sicher genug Leute geben wird, die zwar ein Alu-Gehäuse haben, sich sowas aber trotzdem kaufen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## superman (21. März 2010)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*

Ich glaube ich werd mir so einen - allerdings nur aus optischen Gründen - zulegen! Am CPU-Lüfter der am Mega Shadow hängt wird das bestimmt gut aussehen.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (26. März 2010)

*AW: Sharkoon Anti-Vibe Magnetic: Entkoppelnder Lüfterrahmen mit magnetischer Halterung*



superman schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich werd mir so einen - allerdings nur aus optischen Gründen - zulegen! Am CPU-Lüfter der am Mega Shadow hängt wird das bestimmt gut aussehen.


Und was ist wenn der Lüfter runterfällt wenn du den PC mal bewegst und nicht dran denkst? 

Unbrauchbbare Sachen FTW!


----------

